# **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod ****



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

So after searching and searching, i could'nt find anyone who actualy used the relay on the check temp to control the climate.
The problem:
The instructions say to tap into the a/c switch, which i find kinda sketchy cycling the a/c compresor on and off. 
The Solution:
Control the fan instead, via a relay. It would run normal as the factory intended then once the Check temp finds it too cold or too hot, it snaps the fan on high till the temp is adjusted. 
This will be a general install. I'm not posting stuff like "here's a pic of me taking the cup holder out" There's other threads elsewhere. 
Please becareful attempting this mod. The fan sucks quite a bit of amperage. If not wired properly you could start a fire, and potentially injure someone. Make sure you have quality connections (I soldered ALL my connections) and all necessary components to do the job right. If you do not understand this, do not attempt. If you have any questions IM me.

Here's the download for the Check temp instructions. 
http://www.parts4euro.com/CheckTemp2English.pdf
Link to my ghetto schematic.
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...p.jpg
Now to the good part....
Take dash apart till you can get to the fan switch.

















Turn it around and you'll see the fan plug on the right. 








I figured out how the pins relate to the switch positions using a multimeter. +12v is the power coming into the switch. The fans speeds you can see. 








Here's the other end in the car. 








Cut this black/blue wire. thats your +12v








Finally found this relay kit after looking everywhere in town. 
I almost screamed like Ned Flanders when I saw it.
















Usually all SPDT Relays use this diagram








As per my crappy diagram, http://img.photobucket.com/alb...p.jpg wire position 30 on the relay to the incoming +12v black/blue wire. Then 87a to the black/blue wire on the switch. Kinda hard to see in the pic...sorry. You can test your fan, it should work as normal now. 








Now wire pin 87 of your relay to the "high" speed setting of your choice.
I chose speed 4. Which is yellow. I used a quick connect in case I wanted to change the speed later. 
















Now you must find a good point in the car where you can get switched 12+v. You wire must wire pin 85 of your relay to that 12v then connect pin 86 to the blue wire on the check temp. Then connect the grey wire from the check temp to ground. (Refer to the PDF above for the Check temp diagram.) The last connection is the Positve and ground for the check temp. Find suitable locations......phew have a beer
















Now mount you temp sensors. 
I mounted the inside one in the "A pillar". The outside one sent outside to the fresh air intake. I heard this is one of the better places. 
(I'll find that thread later)
Now make sure double check all your connections and electrical tape all bare wires.
Now you can test it








Here it is trying to warm up to my desired 20 Deg, when I activate it by holding the left button down.

Now. tape everything up nice and tidy. 








Enjoy!









Quick tip. 
For startup in the morning, Hold down the left button till it beeps like in my vid. The A/C Light will go out on the check temp. It will disable the auto control till your car warms up. Turn it on when your warmed up, and your good to go all day. 

_Modified by mk3Mofo at 10:17 PM 4-17-2007_

_Modified by mk3Mofo at 10:26 PM 4-19-2007_

_Modified by mk3Mofo at 10:33 AM 12-21-2007_

_Modified by mk3Mofo at 10:34 AM 12-21-2007_


_Modified by mk3Mofo at 10:35 AM 12-21-2007_


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

AMAZING! Good work on this. Where was your source for this relay?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (mk3Mofo)*

awesome man.
couple of questions:
where did you get it from?
Was it a direct snap-in to the buttons? (I really like how it looks in there).
When activated, does the only position that works the one the checktemp taps into or do any of the fan settings work?
Can the unit be set to fahrenheit?
Can the unit be disabled at startup by default?
This is a bit cooler than I thought. I may follow suit.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (psst97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psst97* »_AMAZING! Good work on this. Where was your source for this relay?

Thanks, actually I made this for you because you seemed interested from the other post.








I found the relay at a surplus store. I lucked out. It's called Princess auto. http://www.princessauto.com


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (pwnt by pat)*

awesome man.
couple of questions:
where did you get it from? 
The relay? response to psst97
Was it a direct snap-in to the buttons? (I really like how it looks in there). 
Yes, search check temp. Made by inpro. 
When activated, does the only position that works the one the checktemp taps into or do any of the fan settings work?
Only works on the one speed when its attempts to correct the temp. 
Can the unit be set to fahrenheit? Yes, also, changes Colour too. Red Green and the blue! 
Can the unit be disabled at startup by default? yes, it retains all info 
when you turn the car off. 
This is a bit cooler than I thought. I may follow suit.
Awesome, hope I helped. 



_Modified by mk3Mofo at 11:37 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (mk3Mofo)*

Haha, well i really appreciate it! You did a great job! Even though they were giving you a hard time in the other thread, when people actually see this thing work and in action they will be right behind you. Good work, this should be added the the faq! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (psst97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psst97* »_Haha, well i really appreciate it! You did a great job! Even though they were giving you a hard time in the other thread, when people actually see this thing work and in action they will be right behind you. Good work, this should be added the the faq! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks!! I appreciate it!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (mk3Mofo)*

I ment the unit itself. I know you ment parts for euros but thought it'd help the diy








I'm going down to the library and see about designing a complete climate control powered by a single-port usb multi-relay for my computer.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_I'm going down to the library and see about designing a complete climate control powered by a single-port usb multi-relay for my computer. 

Woah Nice!! Becareful man!
Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (mk3Mofo)*

Relay's Tons on ebay
search for...
SPDT Relay + Harness 12VDC 30/40 AMP


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (mk3Mofo)*

As cheap and cheezy as they are, I'm a fan of radioshack spst relays. Unless a situation arises like this, then they work great. Some stores even carry the harness like you got.
I got the schematic all designed., will be ran off of a parallel port. I want to go over it again and will post a schematic for anyone interested. For the most part, I just have to look into software. My apprentice at work is writing java programs for classes, maybe I can get him to help me out. Then I get to skin it to centrafuse but that should be easy.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (pwnt by pat)*

bump


----------



## imjamesiridebmx (Jul 24, 2005)

nice leads on your meter time for new ones maybe?


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (imjamesiridebmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imjamesiridebmx* »_nice leads on your meter time for new ones maybe?

You know you want a pair yourself....dont hate.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (mk3Mofo)*

bump


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (mk3Mofo)*

anyone know where to get the engrish directions for the Check Temp III?


----------



## scottd1975 (Aug 27, 2005)

bump for the checktemp3 directions


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (scottd1975)*

man I got it figured out without the directions. Actually had a wire in the wrong spot and I look up to see a cloud of smoke comming out of my check temp, however still works nonetheless


----------



## scottd1975 (Aug 27, 2005)

bump for checktemp3 gauge installation directions


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (scottd1975)*

hey, I'm thinking about getting this. I've devised a schematic that will allow the check temp to control the fan at whatever speed it's set on as opposed to one setting (like set the fan to speed 1 and check temp will contol temp using fan speed 1). 
I'm just curious. I can't read whatever language the manual is for the schmatic. In addition to fan control, does it also have ac control? (cycle compressor on/off)


----------



## petrica (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (psst97)*

I am a new member of this interesting forum and I salute you.
It is a very interesting device and I wish to have one on my car.
Because I am living in Romania, I ask you to help me with some information regarding this device.
Thankyou


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (petrica)*

For those who want to install this in their car just to monitor their temps and not have it control the A/C and shown in the DIY above, this is what I have hooked up to make it work.
Purple - Switched power
Red - Constant power
Black - Ground
Yellow - Illumination Control
Any questions just give me a PM and I can help answer any questions.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*

does it have an extra wire for AC control?


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Fixed video
Back from the dead


----------



## scottd1975 (Aug 27, 2005)

thank you so much for the vid


----------



## HappyGTIowner (May 19, 2002)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (mk3Mofo)*

I have been working at doing this with a Check Temp 3 and have run into a snag. The Check Temp will control the fan correctly but when I disengage it, the fan defaults to the #3 position - not the #1 position.
I got the Check Temp to work by connecting: 
Red – 12V constant (pick it up under the fuse panel on stud #30)
Black – grounded to the frame
Violet – 12V switched (pick it up under the fuse box on stud #75X)
Yellow – Supposed to be on the gray/blue wire of the dimmer switch. I am running a 42Draft Designs exact match LED in my turbo gauge so the transformer on the line interferes with the operation so I have left this off.
I bought the same relay from princess auto and hooked it up like this:
pin 85 (white wire) to a switch 12v supply (took it off #75X under the fuse box)
Pin 86 (black wire) to the blue Check Temp wire - the COM one for the built in relay.
Pin 87 (Yellow) to the #3 fan position on the fan switch
Pin 87a (Red) to the 12V black/blue wire
Pin 30 (blue) to the 12v on the fan switch.
I even bought a second relay and tried that just to see if there was an issue with the relay and the behavior was the same.
I believe that follows your instructions. Can you or anyone else help?
For the time being I pulled the relay and all the connections out and reconnected the black/blue wire so the fan operates normally and the Check Temp is just a inside/outside temperature gauge with a clock and ice alarm in it.


_Modified by HappyGTIowner at 8:51 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## ozmkivgolf (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (HappyGTIowner)*

Any updates on your install ???


----------



## HappyGTIowner (May 19, 2002)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (ozmkivgolf)*

Gave up on the second relay and using it to control the fan. I spent way too much time trying to get it to work.


----------



## mezpo (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (HappyGTIowner)*

I had a thought on how to make this unit work correctly. After looking at what has been done so far and the picture of the pins on the back of the switch it seemed obvious but maybe I am missing something. Couldn't you cut the power wire going to the fan switch and use this for the relay power then hook the output of the relay to the 12+ pin on the fan switch? In other words the relay would be switching the power to the fan switch on/off. This would allow the switch to operate normally. Also, it seems to me that it would shut off the compressor when the desired temperature is reached. The system would work the same as if you were to manually turn the fan switch from any of the fan speeds to off. Has anyone tried this? Is there a flaw in my theory?


----------



## daniel.wesley (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (mezpo)*

Sorry to bump such an old thread but, I just bought the CheckTemp III today and I was putting in my car. I've read through this thread (and others) and I see that no one has gotten the connection to the AC controls just right, as of yet.
I was looking at the relay method and what not and this is what I *think* would work, but I'm not much of an electrician, so could someone please confirm if this is an accurate setup or not?
Using an SPDT Relay:
30 - blue wire from checktemp
87a - grey wire from checktemp
87 - orange wire from checktemp
85 - 12v to AC switch
86 - 12v from AC switch
and the rest of the wires are:
red wire - 12v constant
black wire - ground to chassis
purple wire - 12v switched
yellow wire - connect to dimmer
Can anyone confirm if this setup would theoretically work? Please and thank you.


_Modified by daniel.wesley at 7:10 PM 8/6/2009_


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (HappyGTIowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HappyGTIowner* »_I have been working at doing this with a Check Temp 3 and have run into a snag. The Check Temp will control the fan correctly but when I disengage it, the fan defaults to the #3 position - not the #1 position.
I got the Check Temp to work by connecting: 
Red – 12V constant (pick it up under the fuse panel on stud #30)
Black – grounded to the frame
Violet – 12V switched (pick it up under the fuse box on stud #75X)
Yellow – Supposed to be on the gray/blue wire of the dimmer switch. I am running a 42Draft Designs exact match LED in my turbo gauge so the transformer on the line interferes with the operation so I have left this off.
I bought the same relay from princess auto and hooked it up like this:
pin 85 (white wire) to a switch 12v supply (took it off #75X under the fuse box)
Pin 86 (black wire) to the blue Check Temp wire - the COM one for the built in relay.
Pin 87 (Yellow) to the #3 fan position on the fan switch
Pin 87a (Red) to the 12V black/blue wire
Pin 30 (blue) to the 12v on the fan switch.
I even bought a second relay and tried that just to see if there was an issue with the relay and the behavior was the same.
I believe that follows your instructions. Can you or anyone else help?
For the time being I pulled the relay and all the connections out and reconnected the black/blue wire so the fan operates normally and the Check Temp is just a inside/outside temperature gauge with a clock and ice alarm in it.

_Modified by HappyGTIowner at 8:51 PM 4-27-2008_

Since you live in kitchener, I could probably meet up with you sometime and check your wiring.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (mezpo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mezpo* »_I had a thought on how to make this unit work correctly. After looking at what has been done so far and the picture of the pins on the back of the switch it seemed obvious but maybe I am missing something. Couldn't you cut the power wire going to the fan switch and use this for the relay power then hook the output of the relay to the 12+ pin on the fan switch? In other words the relay would be switching the power to the fan switch on/off. This would allow the switch to operate normally. Also, it seems to me that it would shut off the compressor when the desired temperature is reached. The system would work the same as if you were to manually turn the fan switch from any of the fan speeds to off. Has anyone tried this? Is there a flaw in my theory? 

Your design is perfectly fine, only mine allows you to keep the a/c on low when the desired temp has been reached. After some time the car heats up just and click, fan comes on cools it down again.
Your way the compressor comes on/off/on/off/on/off. No offence, I just don't see the point.


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: **** The Official Check Temp 2 Fan Mod **** (daniel.wesley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daniel.wesley* »_Sorry to bump such an old thread but, I just bought the CheckTemp III today and I was putting in my car. I've read through this thread (and others) and I see that no one has gotten the connection to the AC controls just right, as of yet.
I was looking at the relay method and what not and this is what I *think* would work, but I'm not much of an electrician, so could someone please confirm if this is an accurate setup or not?
Using an SPDT Relay:
30 - blue wire from checktemp
87a - grey wire from checktemp
87 - orange wire from checktemp
85 - 12v to AC switch
86 - 12v from AC switch
and the rest of the wires are:
red wire - 12v constant
black wire - ground to chassis
purple wire - 12v switched
yellow wire - connect to dimmer
Can anyone confirm if this setup would theoretically work? Please and thank you.

_Modified by daniel.wesley at 7:10 PM 8/6/2009_

Actually people have got the a/c going, but didn't like cycling the a/c compressor on and off. Like I mentioned in the above post. 
My way only cycles the fan up and down, sorta like climatronic.


----------

